# Hard drive suddenly stops working, led indicator not flashing.



## karel.izaac (Jul 17, 2015)

My new laptop is acting strange; the hard drive seems to freeze and nothing works when I click on programs or applications.  The HDD led is also not flashing, I wait for couple of minutes and the hdd starts gearing up.  This problem occurs when the laptop is not active, I ran diagnostic tools and the hdd seems fine.  What is the problem here is the hard disk faulty?


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 17, 2015)

try dual booting windows or linux and see if the issue persists in the dual boot OS


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 17, 2015)

always post screenshot of softwares like crystaldisk info(use portable zip version with no need to install) for hdd related questions.


----------



## DK_WD (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi  [MENTION=317857]karel.izaac[/MENTION],

I agree with  [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]. To confirm the problem, please share the snapshot of the utility test. I’d like to know if you are using an internal or external HDD? Also, want to check with you, did you make any current changes in the system? Have you tried to connect the HDD to another PC?


----------

